# Rubber-necking , swan-necking, etc!



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Could someone explain to me what the fascination is that the Spanish people have with disasters, catastrophe's, etc ?

On friday after the deluge we had a few , all driving slowly like a sight-seeing tour. 
yesterday it was even worse & today was unbelievable. Endless lines of cars , all full of people, all dressed up for a sunday afternoon out ! What do they do on a sunday when there isn't a disaster ? 

I've always found it funny but it wears a bit thin when you are trying to do a three point turn with a vehicle & trailer carrying an excavator, as there's nowhere to turn round elsewhere or other route home, on a road barely wide enough for 2 vehicles & with saturated mud both sides & you have cars full of people out to view the misfortune of others coming endlessly from both directions !

Another question ? Why do the Guardia Civil stop you, knee deep in mud , & ask you for directions ? I thought it was supposed to be the other way round ?:lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's not a Spanish trait it is world wide..


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Could someone explain to me what the fascination is that the Spanish people have with disasters, catastrophe's, etc ?
> 
> On friday after the deluge we had a few , all driving slowly like a sight-seeing tour.
> yesterday it was even worse & today was unbelievable. Endless lines of cars , all full of people, all dressed up for a sunday afternoon out ! What do they do on a sunday when there isn't a disaster ?
> ...


solution: you are driving something that can tow a trailer with an excavator on it, therefore LARGE and probably a 4x4.....wait until you see either a new "fancy car" or a small car coming the otherway. Then start your 3 point turn. You'll find that the fancy car driver, wll value his paintwork more and stop, just as the small car driver will give way to your "right of weight":eyebrows:


The Guardia Civil: pretend you are trying to be helpful, by looking for a map (he's up to his knees in mud, you're in a nice dry car) after a few minutes, they give up and go look for a local who doesn't need a map.

A long, long time ago, I was driving a 22 tonne truck in Scotland and stopped to ask a Policeman directions...the conversation went something like this:
me: "can you tell me how to get to this address?"
him: "aye"
then he walked away
me: "hoi! how do I get there?"
him: "ye didnae ask that sonny. Ye asked if I could tell you how to and I said yes"

Some coppers do have a sense of humour


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Reminds me of a Cleese line; he was driving a truck and was asked, 'Can you give me a lift?' He replied, 'Can, but won't.'


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> Reminds me of a Cleese line; he was driving a truck and was asked, 'Can you give me a lift?' He replied, 'Can, but won't.'


'Have you lived here all your life?' -' Not yet.' (interview with elderly villager on South Today).


----------

